# Berlin



## ducaticanine (Jun 11, 2012)

I'm an American who's been living in Prague for 8 years as an English instructor. I've thought of moving to Berlin. Are there many work opportunities there for expats? I don't just mean English teaching but all kinds of fields. Thanks.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ducaticanine said:


> I'm an American who's been living in Prague for 8 years as an English instructor. I've thought of moving to Berlin. Are there many work opportunities there for expats? I don't just mean English teaching but all kinds of fields. Thanks.


Hello and welcome 

What´s your immigration status and do you speak any German?

If you don´t speak German, then it would be very likely that you will find yourself teaching English, working in a contact centre or in an Irish Pub.

Unless you have some super-rare qualification as a scientist or engineer or the like, it´s unlikely that an employer will hire you without at least conversational German.

If you are interested in a Berlin English language school (don´t know if they are hiring teachers right now) or in working in an English-language contact centre in Potsdam, I can give you a contact number for those.


----------

